#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-15
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<MichealH> Hallo
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-16
<MichealH> !hi
<TourBot> Factoid 'hi' not found
<MichealH> !unforget hi
<TourBot> I suddenly remember hi again, MichealH
<MichealH> !hi | mk
<TourBot> mk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> !hi | Muscovy
<TourBot> Muscovy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-tour! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MichealH> :P
<Muscovy> Hello.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-19
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
<Omega> Hey
<Muscovy> Hello.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-03-20
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<hakimsheriff> Is the meeting over yet?
<Omega> hakimsheriff: We didn't have a meeting.
<hakimsheriff> IT said it on my google calendar?
<hakimsheriff> oops
